# money from a fish



## Preach (Mar 7, 2005)

I was curious as to what you think was going on in this verse. Jesus has Peter catch a fish and take out the money to pay the tax for Him and Peter.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2005)

God-incidence....the Lord WILL provide???

Even fish pay taxes so who are we to complain?


----------



## Authorised (Mar 7, 2005)

Jesus was exempt from paying the tax, but Peter opened his mouth too soon. Jesus thought it better to pay the tax lest the Pharisees view an apostle of Christ as a liar. Jesus didn't want to take the money out of their treasury (incidentally, of which Judas was keeper) and devises the situation so that Peter must go and rectify it by making the incredible "catch."

Most definitely shows God's sovereignty in the smallest of things, that we ought to fulfill our promises...



[Edited on 3-8-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## Preach (Mar 7, 2005)

Any significance in the fact that our Lord had the money come from a fish?


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's a sermon John Piper preached on this text. Coincidentally, this is the only Sunday service I've ever personally attended at Bethlehem Baptist.

http://www.desiringgod.org/library/sermons/00/041600.html


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> God-incidence....the Lord WILL provide???
> 
> Even fish pay taxes so who are we to complain?


:bigsmile: like you want someone to sick Pat Robertson on you :bigsmile:


----------

